# 04 Maxima Alignment



## 04 Maxima (Sep 6, 2004)

Help, My rear tires keep getting chopped up. I brought it to Nissan for the B4 12,000 miles alignment warranty was out. They said all specs were correct. It now has 20,000 miles and I had to purchase 2 more tires(4 total). Any ideas? Is the rear caster - camber adjustable?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

take it back and yell att eh service manager until they agree to fix it. Nissan has recently been shipping out lots of cars with bad alignments (most notably on the 350Z and G35C), some of them even requiring the rear control arms to be replaced.

If you were having tire wear problems at 12k miles, then there's definitely something wrong. are there any noises or vibrations from the rear?

what's your driving style? are you carrying a lot of stuff in the trunk? to cause the back end to squat?

A quick look at the service manual shows camber and toe are adjustable- no caster.

sounds ot me like there's either too much negative camber, or it's toed out. does the car track fairly well in corners? if it's toed-out, it will cause the back end to dart a bit if you're turning while on the brakes.. of course you probably won't notice that on any 'legal driving' as it's only near the limit of traction when you start seeing stuff like that.


----------

